# Facebook and Fire issue



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

About two weeks ago I opened a photo album on Facebook on one of my friends pages.  Since then every time I go into facebook it opens the normal page and then another tab with that same photo album.  I have "x'd" that tab numerous times, taken that tab and gone back in my home face book page etc.  I have cleared cookies, history etc.  Still every time I open FB I get a tab with that same photo album open along with the normal home page tab.  Any ideas as to what I need to do here?


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe delete your Facebook bookmark, then clear cookies and history, then go to the main page on Facebook, sign in, and set a bookmark... First plan that came to mind that wasn't part of your list of what you've tried. Maybe more experienced folks will chime in. Good luck!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Tam's suggestion might work. . . except the FB 'icon' on the Fire is basically a permanent web bookmark.  I'm not sure it can be deleted.  Though if you go into the Apps section and clear the cache or data for it, that should help. . . .tap the settings gear and go to 'more' and then 'applications'.  You can clear the cache or the data.  Or both, and you can force it to stop.  Note that if you clear things, you'll probably have to re-enter your log in credentials the next time you start it.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Yesterday I had a similar problem with GooglePlay. I cleared my cache and history, went to the Home screen (carousel), and then shutdown (hold button until asked about shutdown). After restart, GooglePlay stopped appearing.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Google Play?  How did you even get that on the Fire?  And why did you want it gone?

I think I'm confused.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Google Play? How did you even get that on the Fire? And why did you want it gone?
> 
> I think I'm confused.


I went to the GooglePlay page. Of course none of the apps would download. However, the GooglePlay page kept loading everytime I went to the Web browser on my Fire. This seemed similar to the Facebook page problem reported by the OP. 

(I ended up finding the app I wanted at 1mobile but it would not install correctly on the Fire. I sent an e-mail to the developer.)


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions, have tried them and  so far nothing works.  I'm just destined to look at my cute neices and nephew pictures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

sixkidsmom said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, have tried them and so far nothing works. I'm just destined to look at my cute neices and nephew pictures.


You can call Kindle Customer Service (Amazon US customers inside the US: 1-866-321-8851, outside the US: 1-206-266-0927. Other customers, see here.) and they can walk you through some things...

Betsy


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

*UPDATE: This doesn't actually work, so disregard. *

This happened to me too, and I tried everything suggested above. Of course, like sixkidsmom, none of it worked for me either.

I stumbled upon what *may*_ be the solution, and it's pretty simple.

*To test that it's still happening:*

- Click the Web option, and you should see FB pop up.

- Close the FB page.

- Get out of Web and go to another app (IMDB is the easiest one IMO for these purposes) and close it right away.

- Then open web again. FB should come up, or it will now if it didn't before.

- Close the FB page again and exit Web.

*To fix the problem:*

- Click on the Facebook "app."

- Go back to Web. You shouldn't see FB.

- Do the IMDB test above just to make sure. The problem should be gone now.

Somehow, clicking on the FB "app" seems to resolve the issue. At least that was the case for me last night, and I did test it a few times to make sure. I'll keep my fingers crossed for tonight.

*UPDATE: This doesn't actually work, so disregard. *_


----------



## krm0789 (Dec 21, 2010)

Clearing my history several times (don't know why the first clear didn't work) stopped that for me. It was also creepily & repeatedly downloading my brother's profile picture for some reason (I had viewed a video he posted), & clearing a few times stopped that as well.


----------



## sixkidsmom (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats exactly what I had to do was clear history, etc several several times and it hasn't happened since then. I filed this under things that make you go "hmmmmmmmmmmm"


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

This happened to me with a newspaper page, I just cleared my history a few times then restarted my device a few times and it was fixed - seems like quite a quirkly little bug to me!


----------

